# Why no threads in this forum?



## Pbenson (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m interested in info on Giant bikes. According to the title of this sub-forum, there are over 1000 threads in this Giant forum- but only 1 forum is displayed here. Why can’t I see all those threads?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Pbenson said:


> I’m interested in info on Giant bikes. According to the title of this sub-forum, there are over 1000 threads in this Giant forum- but only 1 forum is displayed here. Why can’t I see all those threads?


at the bottom of the page you should see some viewing options. Select a longer time frame and the threads should appear.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Aug 3, 2017)

On a related note: Is there an option to display all threads from the beginning by default?


----------

